# Not seeing the data behind percentages



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi - I've been going round and round with Uber "support" for 10 days now. In the app while on the Profile page I see the driver rating, Acceptance rate, and Cancel rate and their associate percentages. When I select driver rating it shows the bar graph as usual. When I select the Acceptance and Cancel rating I get a pop up telling me their definitions BUT not the data itself! For years I've had access to that data and I have tracked it. It disappeared on June 5th and I've gotten the same canned email response from Uber at least half a dozen times. I have 6,600 rides so I know how the app is supposed to work and, yes, I have uninstalled the app, reinstalled it, turned off the phone, logged out and back in, yada yada yada. Nothing changed.

Has anyone else experienced this? BTW, I am on an android phone. I certainly would appreciate knowing its not just me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SubiLapp said:


> Hi - I've been going round and round with Uber "support" for 10 days now. In the app while on the Profile page I see the driver rating, Acceptance rate, and Cancel rate and their associate percentages. When I select driver rating it shows the bar graph as usual. When I select the Acceptance and Cancel rating I get a pop up telling me their definitions BUT not the data itself! For years I've had access to that data and I have tracked it. It disappeared on June 5th and I've gotten the same canned email response from Uber at least half a dozen times. I have 6,600 rides so I know how the app is supposed to work and, yes, I have uninstalled the app, reinstalled it, turned off the phone, logged out and back in, yada yada yada. Nothing changed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? BTW, I am on an android phone. I certainly would appreciate knowing its not just me.


Open your profile. 
Tap on the, whatever it's called, status? Blue, gold diamond etc 









Then the AR or CR.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SubiLapp said:


> Hi - I've been going round and round with Uber "support" for 10 days now. In the app while on the Profile page I see the driver rating, Acceptance rate, and Cancel rate and their associate percentages. When I select driver rating it shows the bar graph as usual. When I select the Acceptance and Cancel rating I get a pop up telling me their definitions BUT not the data itself! For years I've had access to that data and I have tracked it. It disappeared on June 5th and I've gotten the same canned email response from Uber at least half a dozen times. I have 6,600 rides so I know how the app is supposed to work and, yes, I have uninstalled the app, reinstalled it, turned off the phone, logged out and back in, yada yada yada. Nothing changed.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? BTW, I am on an android phone. I certainly would appreciate knowing its not just me.


A more important question might be why do you 
gaf about something so silly as those #s?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

They took it away now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> They took it away now.


I still have it we still have the rate card










Do you have flat rate pricing?


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Open your profile.
> Tap on the, whatever it's called, status? Blue, gold diamond etc
> View attachment 662865
> 
> ...


This just shows me the points I have accumulated, nothing about percentages.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> They took it away now.


I tend to agree with you. Although I know others still see the raw data. Why do you say they took it away?


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> A more important question might be why do you
> gaf about something so silly as those #s?


An even more important question is why do you spend time on the forum to type worthless comments?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SubiLapp said:


> An even more important question is why do you spend time on the forum to type worthless comments?


I'm not the one wasting my time
analyzing worthless information here....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's gone on my app and good riddance. Currently at 62% AR and 7% CR and sleeping well at night TY.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SubiLapp said:


> This just shows me the points I have accumulated, nothing about percentages.


What about this way?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

SubiLapp said:


> I tend to agree with you. Although I know others still see the raw data. Why do you say they took it away?


Because they took it away.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> What about this way?
> 
> View attachment 662897
> View attachment 662898


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm not the one wasting my time
> analyzing worthless information here....


Yeah, the 20 seconds it takes to review the numbers is exhausting. You are a piece of work.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SubiLapp said:


> View attachment 662930


Weird. Makes no sense for them to take it away. 

I live a few 100 yards from the border of another uber area. The county line is the border and a canal two houses down is the border. Depending upon where I am when I open the app, I get different messages. 

Way back when the app changed often, I'd get different features, colors, sometimes a completely different layout of the buttons depending upon where I opened it. Most were fairly subtle but sometimes they were drastic. For example, we didn't used to get a breakdown of our ratings. Just a total 5☆ count. When they introduced the breakdown, I'd only get accses if I was in the other area. Other times changes were more drastic, like the log on & off button placement. It usually took months before the app was the same in both areas. Then before long there'd be other changes. They usually caught up to each other though or revert back. 

My guess is we will all lose the ability to accsess that info before long, or they'll change yours back.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Weird. Makes no sense for them to take it away.
> 
> I live a few 100 yards from the border of another uber area. The county line is the border and a canal two houses down is the border. Depending upon where I am when I open the app, I get different messages.
> 
> My guess is we will all lose the ability to access that info before long, or they'll change yours back.


Its BAAAAACK!! I drove in the afternoon and nothing was showing for data. I then went out for a couple of hours this evening and, lo and behold, the data was there just like the old days (10 days ago). I had had no further contact with Uber support and I didn't uninstall and reinstall or anything. It just was viewable again. Go figure.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine is back as well



got a p said:


>


What is this suppose to mean?🤦‍♀️


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Mine is back as well
> 
> 
> What is this suppose to mean?🤦‍♀️


So you "lost" yours for a week or so too? I hate that Uber support tries to blame the driver's phone, version of app, the wireless network, anything except themselves (and they just re-send the same canned emails). Its safe to say there is NO technical support made available. If they would just acknowledge an issue as I'm sure the "bug" was reported by many. 

The other day while using a destination filter the app reminded me to leave the airport vicinity in order to get rides but I was *five miles from the airport*. I was in a bind as a reboot of my phone would have cost me my second filter so I just kept driving and eventually was offered a ride. Telling Support about it would be useless but it makes me wonder how many other bugs impact drivers and the riders.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Mine is back as well
> 
> 
> What is this suppose to mean?🤦‍♀️


i actually called support over this issue. i wanna know my stats.

i post gifs when i am bored, but that's my face when dealing with support 🤪. i actually had to call them over a missing fare - again - today. a large fare that was from our big saturday. i got a big sticky and a ride request from 10 minutes away, and as i was pulling into apt complex they cancelled so i took the next request from around 10-15 miles away to keep the sticky. ride ended up over $60 and they put a fare review and it went to zero, which i had never seen before. said it would take up to 48 hours which was yesterday. they think i'm just gonna forget about it and they keep my $$$ 😠


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SubiLapp said:


> So you "lost" yours for a week or so too?


I actually lost mine for a couple weeks. Mine started about a week before others started reporting it. I got mine back the same time everyone else did .


got a p said:


> i actually called support over this issue. i wanna know my stats.
> 
> i post gifs when i am bored, but that's my face when dealing with support 🤪. i actually had to call them over a missing fare - again - today. a large fare that was from our big saturday. i got a big sticky and a ride request from 10 minutes away, and as i was pulling into apt complex they cancelled so i took the next request from around 10-15 miles away to keep the sticky. ride ended up over $60 and they put a fare review and it went to zero, which i had never seen before. said it would take up to 48 hours which was yesterday. they think i'm just gonna forget about it and they keep my $$$ 😠


Schedule a virtual appointment through the app. I bet it shows back up before your appointment time. Do you remember anything weird about that trip?


----------

